# The Tale of the Weregeld



## TGW (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

I believe this is my first post so here it goes. I am starting a new army and I chose the Black Guard. This successor chapter of the Raven Guard had no history so I decided to make my own, setting the story in the Heresy Era where the Black Guard are still a part of the Raven Guard and have to deal with not only their traitorous brethren, but also the failed geneseed experiments. Enjoy.


_*Prelude*_

The stonewalls rose up on either side of him as he strode down the hallway. Gentle light from the glow globes cast his shadow upon the floor. Turning a corner, he came to an oaken door decorated with an intricate, brass relief depicting the coming of the Emperor. The figure stopped in front of the door, hesitant to break the silence with a knock. Slowly he raised his fist and rapped on the door.

“Enter,” came a rich, melodic voice from the room. 

The figure slide the door open and entered the chamber. The walls hung with burgundy tapestries and glow globes hovered near the high ceiling. A large desk occupied the center of the room; upon it, stacks of yellowed papers and data logs from ages forgotten to most. Behind the desk sat an imposing figure; Corax, Primarch of the Raven Guard. Even though he had fought alongside him on countless worlds he was still humbled by the Primarch’s presence.

“Greetings Khrabanas,” came the voice again.

Khrabanas saluted, “Greetings my Lord.”

The Primarch stood up from behind the desk, his figure dominating the room. His black hair hung loosely upon his head and his paper white skin contrasted with the purple robes he was wearing. Even in the low light, Khrabanas could tell Corax was not healthy. His eyes were sunken and he looked slimmer than usual. Memories of Isstvan V still haunted the halls of the Ravenspire. 

“Please take a seat,” Corax said with a gesture of his hand, forcing a weak smile.

“Isstvan V….” began Corax. 

Khrabanas could still see the images of his brothers being brutally murdered by the legions he once called friends. His bile rose and rage gripped his heart at the mention of the name.

Corax paused before continuing, “We had little numbers to continue fighting, especially against legions at full strength. I have begun experimentations to rebuild our legion.”

“Experimentations?” asked Khrabanas

A look of pain and guilt shot across Corax’s proud, porcelain face, “Yes. I found a cloning technique to accelerate the growth of new Ravens. The problem is that this technique jeopardizes our gene seed.”

“Why are you telling me this?” 

“Because I need you to be strong for my sons,” answered Corax. 


+++++++++++++++++

_*Chapter One*_

Khrabanas walked briskly down the stairs, his shadow speeding along the stonewalls. Down he descended in Ravenspire, his thoughts assaulting him the whole way; his conversation with Corax like a fresh wound on his mind. The air became cooler as the stairs descended deeper into the fortress. He had never been this deep into the fortress, nor did want to be on this occasion. Reaching the genetics wing, Khrabanas came to a door guarded by two Astartes in dark armor. They looked like statues in the dim light. 

Stopping he announce, “Khrabanas Corvidae, Master of the 6th”

The two figures saluted and stepped aside as the large door whined to life. Khrabanas walked through the entryway into a large, bright room. Computers lined the walls and diagnostic machines filled the air with noise. Three figures moved around the room, oblivious to Khrabanas’ presence. After a moment, one of the figures turned and approached Khrabanas.

“I am Lucien, and I assume that you are Khrabanas,” began the figure, “The Primarch has alerted me of your visit, please follow me.”

The figure turned and led Khrabanas through another set of large, metal doors. Beyond them contained more brightly lit medical rooms. Room after room they passed through, until they came to a door with sensors set next to it. The figure stopped and pushed a number of buttons, the door opened and a white gust of compressed air washed over Khrabanas. The room was dark beyond the door, a stark contrast to the rooms behind him. The figure entered the room and Khrabanas slowly followed him.

“What you are about to see is only known to a select few in the legion,” said the figure as he pulled a lever. Lights shot on overhead and ran down the length of the room. Positioned at the far end was a large cage. As cage illuminated, Khrabanas’ stomach clinched.

A large figure was huddled in fetal position in the middle of the cage. Muscles rippled over the frame and paper white skin was patterned with bulging, blue veins. The creature turned towards the two figures. Its face was barely human; eyes as dark as obsidian, a black mane of hair, and an enlarged maw with sharpened fangs. Saliva dripped onto the ground as the creature moved towards the edge of the cage, casting a predatory stare upon Khrabanas. Large taloned hands gripped the bars as the creature let out an ominous growl. 

Khrabanas stepped toward the cage, “What have you done?”

The voice behind him answered, “this was the unfortunate product of our experimentations on the gene seed.”

“Is this the only one?” asked Khrabanas as he circled the edge of the cage. The creature backed away from the bars, and paced back and forth. He was hunched, as if the thing wanted to walk on all fours, but was made to walk bipedal. The predatory glare never left Khrabanas. 

“No. There are more.”

“How many?”

“You have to understand, this experiment allowed us to place our legion back into fighting strength….”

“How many of these abominations are there!” snapped Khrabanas.

The figure looked down at the ground, “Ninety percent of all new Ravens became these beasts.”

Khrabanas’ looked back at the creature and shook his head, his anger rising. “These are our brothers!”

“Sir, this was necessary for the legion….” Began the figure. 

Khrabanas held up his hand to silence the voice and briskly left the room. He could not believe what he had seen or the shame that would befall the legion if it were found that the gene seed had been compromised. Khrabanas had a duty to perform now, no matter how bitter the pill was to swallow; he would be the guardian to his brothers. 


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hope you guys are enjoying the intro stuff. I have the other chapters ready, but would like to know what you guys think of it. Comments and Criticism welcome. Thanks.

TGW


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

Piqued my intrest. I would love to read the rest


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work, I love the Raven Guard and am looking forward to what you do with these, please make more:victory:


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

niiiice i always was curious what went on with the raven guad after istvaan they never really went into much more detail than bad crap happened.


----------



## TGW (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys I am glad that you are enjoying the story thus far. 

@sundrinker: that's what attracted me so much. When they talk about the monsters Corax created there really isn't any description of them; except in the Space Wolves accounts. 

Here's chapter two of the Black Guard.


_*Chapter Two – Guardians are Born*_

Captain Sitta took the room in as he patiently waited. Large tapestries hung from the walls, the dim orange glow picking out the interwoven scenes of battle. As his eyes hovered over the images vivid memories of each battle surged into his mind: There was the storming of the Ork stronghold on Ither, where Sitta received the raking scar across the left side of his face; the ambush on Grebs, where his squad had laid in brackish swamps to fell the enemy in one swoop; the planet strike on Cormor, where Sitta planted the Raven Guard’s banner on top of the high governmental building. Behind him the sound of hydraulic door mechanisms snapped him out of his reverie. Sitta sprang up to attention, making the sign of the aquilla, “Captain Sitta reporting, sir.”

Khrabanas stopped and made the sign of the aquila in return, “Please Sitta, take a seat.” 

Sitta relaxed his body as he returned to his seat. He and Khrabanas were close friends. They grew up together on Kiavahr and were each other’s most trusted counsel through the Adeptus conversion. Khrabanas had always been the better of the two, a fact that Sitta praised and loathed; like a little brother looking up to an older one. Khrabanas threw himself down on a chair, letting his gaze sweep over the banners.

“We have a lot of victories up there don’t we?” asked Khrabanas turning to Sitta and flashing a grin.

Sitta could not help but smile back at Khrabanas, he was very charismatic and extremely popular amongst the Sixth. Sitta could still remember the day Khrabanas had been appointed to chapter master. It had been a savage campaign to bring the world to compliance and black smoke still hung over the heaps of rubble. The company stood in perfect rank and file; their black armor still caked with dirt and dust from the battles. A large ruined basilica stood in front of the men, the smoking walls were peppered with bullet holes and the white marble turned black from the fires. Corax stood atop the giant obsidian stairs that led to the foot of the giant structure. The remaining rays of sunlight cut through the ash and smoke casting an odd glow on the whole scene. By Corax’s side stood First Captain Ricco Motacil and Third Captain Vincent Blackshadow. Across from the trio was Khrabanas, his armor pocked by enemy gunfire and his battered helmet tucked under his left arm; he was kneeling, gaze cast down at the ground. Corax approached Khrabanas and bid him to rise as he held out the Raven’s Gaze, a relic blade that belonged to the recently deceased Chapter Master Certh and badge of office of the Sixth Company. 

“Why have you called me here brother?” asked Sitta, drifting out of his reverie, “You stated that it was urgent.”

The smile faded from Khrabanas’ angular face and his grey eyes lost the mirth that danced on them a second earlier. “What is about to be discussed must stay between myself and you, do I have your word upon that?”

Sitta nodded.

“Good,” began Khrabanas, “As you know our legion is suffering and is not yet at full capability to fight., and those traitorous bastards are still out there waging war upon us. We cannot fail the Emperor at this point. The problem is that the conversion process takes too long for the Raven’s to be effective anytime soon. In the meantime who knows what devious plans could befall our legion in its weakened state. Our Primarch decided to act boldly to return his sons back to fighting form. There was a problem however, and it has corrupted our gene seed.”

Sitta shot a hard look at Khrabanas, “Excuse me Khrabanas?” 

Khrabanas reached in his cloak and pulled out a small device. The small hologram projector buzzed to life and a three dimensional object appeared before the two figures. To Sitta the image was a monster of mythical tales; a wives tale to scare their children to behave. 

“What is this Khrabanas?” 

“This is one of our brothers, nearly ninety percent of our new brothers to be exact,” came Khrabanas’ low voice.

Sitta rose from his chair and circled the image. The beast was hideous, barely resembling a human, let alone the god-like physique of an Astartes. Large talons replaced fingernails, and a gaping maw elongated the face. A dark mane ran half way down the creatures back and two large coals for eyes dotted the snowy face. The beast was hunched and exuded raw power. Sitta was not made to feel fear, but he felt a sickenly odd sensation when he viewed this creature. 

“By the Emperor’s mercy,” exclaimed Sitta, “What have we done Khrabanas?”

“We have returned to fighting strength, but at a cost.”

“That is a gross understatement brother,” blurted Sitta, “we have corrupted our gene seed and created monsters that were supposed to be Sons of Corax. We are flawed. What if the other legions hear about this? The shame this could bring! Khrabanas why have you showed me these things?”

“I know the repercussions of our actions Sitta and so does Corax. We would be damned if the other legions figured out the full extent of our damages. Right now though, we need to help our brethren in cleansing the universe of the once loyal Astartes.”

Sitta gave Khrabanas a shocked look, “You are not suggesting that...”

Khrabanas did not say a word.

Sitta sat back down, the image still hovering a few feet away. Shocked silence filled the room with tension. Finally Sitta uttered, “You are not purposing that we actually use these ‘things’ in battle are you?”

“I am not purposing that at all,” said Khrabanas in a low voice, “Corax is.”

“Sitta I need you to be with me on this. I have been asked to form an elite unit of troops; mainly comprised of marines from the Sixth and Seventh. We are to be the guardians of our new brothers. We are to be the Black Guard.”

Sitta could not believe the words came from his brother’s mouth. He was torn between his trust in Corax and Khrabanas versus his feelings about monsters such as these that so closely resemble Chaos.

“I trust you brother and I trust our Primarch,” Sitta finally stated, “I will stand with you. Vinctorus aut Mortis.”

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Comments and criticism always welcome. Thanks for the feedback thus far. Enjoy and more to follow.

TGW


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Another great part, am loving the way you are taking this have some Rep:victory:


----------



## TGW (Oct 13, 2009)

Im glad you guys are enjoying it. That helps fuel the drive to keep a story alive. Thank you for all your feedback. Here is chapter three....finally some fighting. :good: 


*Chapter 3 – Unleash the Ravens
*
“Sir,” came a voice from behind him. Khrabanas turned to see Lucien, the head apothecary, in the doorway, “I have some good news for you.”

Khrabanas cracked a smile. Any news that is good would lift his spirits, “What is it Lucien?” 

“We have been trying to find the capacity of the new Raven’s minds. Many show promise of understanding Gothic. Granted these brothers won’t be arguing the finer points of Kiavahrian politics, but they seem to comprehend orders well,” Lucien paused for a moment and then continued in a lower tone trying to contain his excitement, “some of the new brothers can even speak simple phrases in Gothic.”

Khrabanas was more than pleased, “Thank you for the report Lucien. I greatly appreciate your dedication to the aims of the Sixth.”

Lucien smiled, made the sign of the aquilla and left the room. Khrabanas waited until the apothecary left and slowly sat down in his chair. His eyes wandered toward the window, the dark clouds outside issuing a steady stream of rain, breaking the monotonous silence of the room with the pitter-patter of rain droplets. Khrabanas was excited about the news. The brothers could understand some forms of command and even communicate back to some degree, but Khrabanas was still heavy-hearted. His Sixth Company, now the Black Guard, had been tasked with the grave duty of accompanying the new Ravens into battle. Sighing heavily, Khrabanas reached towards his desk and pressed a button on the counsel. 

“Sir?” came Sitta’s voice through the speaker.

“Report upstairs as soon as possible Captain.”

“Yes sir.”

A short time passed and Sitta appeared in the doorway, saluting Khrabanas as he entered. Tensions between the two had been strained ever since the Black Guard was formed. The assignment did not sit well with Sitta and Khrabanas knew it.

“I have a new report from Lucien that will allow us to properly organize the Black Guard.”

Sitta’s eyebrow rose slightly, pulling the scar on his face upwards. 

Khrabanas continued, “Lucien has informed me that our new brothers can communicate and comprehend some basic Gothic.”

“Because we put a human voice in a monster doesn’t change what it is,” quipped Sitta, his face dour and unsmiling. 

Khrabanas did not let the remark faze him, “This will make our duty easier. We will pair each member of the Black Guard with a new Raven that can comprehend Gothic. This will allow our unit to still operate covertly and quickly instead of leading a pack of raving animals headlong into gun fire.”

“They will become our pets then?” Sitta remarked, sarcasm dripping off the words. 

Khrabanas exhaled, “Sitta you have to understand the good that will come from this, or would you rather be like those damned Sons of Sanguine and charge anything and everything. We operate covertly, using stealth and sabotage to break our enemies. These parings allow us to form effective fighting units.”

Sitta’s face softened slightly, “I apologize brother. I am bitter that we have been given this lot, but I understand your logic. What do you want me to do?”

Khrabanas could still feel a certain loathing emanating from Sitta, but was glad his cooler head prevailed, “I need you to inform the other squad leaders of the plan. We will start the parings immediately. As for me, I have to go talk to our Father.”


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Three years had passed since the training began; three long years of secrecy. The Raven Guard were used to such covert dealings, but not amongst each other. The Black Guard had become virtual pariahs within the legion. It pained Khrabanas to see his proud company reduced to objects of rumors and gossip. He had to clear his mind though, the Black Guard were going to war. 

The ship purred as it sped through the clouds. Sporadically Khrabanas could feel a jolt followed by a deafening explosion. Next to him sat one of the new Ravens, Poydras. The great creature wore a jet-black breastplate that bore the resplendent white raven insignia. His arms and legs were to large to fit into the conventional armor thus the tech-marines had makeshift plates attached to give the warrior some protection. His head bore no helmet, the black mane flowing down his back and his dark eyes staring at the exit door, eager for it to open. Across from Khrabanas sat Sitta with his brother Tchoupitoulas. Another explosion rocked the ship. They were becoming increasingly frequent and more violent.

“Looks like we are going to have a good fight Poydras,” Khrabanas yelled over the din of the engines.

Poydras turned his large head and nodded, his massive canines protruding over his lower lip. It was odd, thought Khrabanas, how attached he had become to Poydras. Most Astartes would execute such a creature without a second thought, but Khrabanas and every member of his Black Guard saw these beings as their brothers.

“Thirty seconds to drop!” came a voice over a vox speaker. The cabin suddenly filled with a red light and soldiers rose from their seats. The air in the cabin grew frigid as the back ramp began to open exposing the dark, night sky. Large blossoms of red and yellow spotted the sky as shells exploded, ripping the serene velvet of the night. Khrabanas could see the outlines of the other ships hurtling through the sky. 

“May the Emperor bless each of you!” screamed Khrabanas over the cacophony of sound from outside, “Vinctorus aut Mortis!”

The Black Guard echoed back as the lights overhead flashed green. Khrabanas stepped out into the night; instantly he could feel the pressure change. Shells screamed past him and the concussion from the explosions shook his insides. He angled his body into a dive and plummeted down toward the earth. Glancing back, Khrabanas could see Poydras and the others following suit. Around him were hundreds of Black Guard members rocketed through the sky, a stream of black armored giants raining down on the enemy. Khrabanas deployed his thrusters and instantly the small jets in his armor yanked him from his free fall. He could feel an occasional thud against his armor as small arms fire greeted his touchdown.

“Squads group up on landing and take out priorities,” barked Khrabanas. His order met with a sudden burst of confirmations from his commanders. 

The ground was soft and the marines sunk into the muddy fields. The bright explosions still littered the sky, one or two ships could be seen plummeting to the earth, giant fireballs raining from the heavens. Khrabanas quickly scanned the area, his thermo-vision picking up on nearby heat signatures. Looking behind him, Poydras waited patiently; Khrabanas could tell his brother wanted to kill. 

“Form up,” ordered Khrabanas, “move towards the village.”

His squad began their march through the quagmire, the mud not allowing quick movements as it grabbed at the heavily armored warriors. As they neared the village, hundreds of heat signatures registered on his visor. 

“Incoming!” 

Awful wailing sounds filled the air and heavy thuds shook the earth. Showers of mud cascaded over the warriors. Khrabanas saw one of his men take a direct hit, his armor torn asunder and pieces of him littered the ground. 

“Keep moving! Make it to the buildings!” bellowed Khrabanas.

More barrages followed, Khrabanas could feel shrapnel deflecting off of his armor. He thanked the Emperor for the power armor. As the squad cleared the fields and entered the outskirts of the town, the buildings erupted with small arms fire. The scene was chaotic. Bright flashes of light spewed forth from the buildings as the resilient black armored warriors and great beast withered the fire. The Black Guard threw themselves behind whatever cover they could find as they entered the town. 

“We have to close,” Khrabanas said over the vox, “Sitta, Thomas, Grabus; sweep right.”

The three warriors and began to move, their brothers following on their heels. 

A lull in the fighting caused an eerie silence to fall over the scene. Khrabanas tapped Poydras and motioned him to follow. Two other Black Guards and their brothers fell in behind. Sporadic gunfire cast shadows on the walls. Khrabanas knew the enemy was nervous and that made him smile.

“Alpha battery neutralized,” came a voice over his vox, “coming to you from the North.”

“West side cleared,” another report, “closing in on your position.”

“Landing taken.”

“Heavy resistance at base, but it’s neutralized.”

Khrabanas was pleased at the reports. The Black Guard’s strike quickly is annihilating the enemy in one fell swoop. He smiled at the thought of such a well-executed plan, especially with the new addition of the Ravens.

Khrabanas and the five other figures kept low and made their way down a narrow street. Coming to the door Khrabanas halted; twenty figures were spaced around the first floor, milling nervously from window to window. Khrabanas turned, “Hostiles. Ground floor and above. Make it quick.” 

The door propelled into the room as Khrabanas stepped through his kick. Figures turned, shocked at the imposing figure that just entered the room. Before any of them could even raise their guns, Khrabanas’ bolt pistol punched two in the chest, leaving a crimson bath on the walls behind. Poydras and the others rushed into the room. It was Khrabanas’ first chance to see the brothers in battle. One of the enemies tried to turn and run, dropping his rifle on the ground. Poydras did not even break stride; his talons slicing through the man and leaving the eviscerated corpse on the ground as the great creature disappeared in the next room. Khrabanas ran after Poydras, his bolt pistol bucking in his hand as it threw human figures backwards from the force of the bolt. A great howl filled the room as Poydras grabbed a soldier and threw him through a nearby wall, the limp figure bleeding on the floor in the next room. Screams filled the hallways above as the new brothers had reached more enemy warriors.

Poydras turned to Khrabanas, covered in sanguine gore, his eyes filled with fury. Bellowing the creature launched himself towards Khrabanas, a sweeping swing coming in his direction. A spray of blood covered Khrabanas as Poydras cleaved a soldier in half that was trying to shoot the Black Guard leader in the back. The body fell to the floor, blood spewing from the wounds. Khrabanas looked to Poydras and nodded his thanks. 

The village fell in a couple of minutes, the resistance totally crushed by the Black Guard. It was a wholesale slaughter.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

As always, your feedback and C&C is very welcomed. 

TGW


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Once again, a brilliant chapter, loving the way you are potraying the Black Guard well worth rep:victory:


----------



## TGW (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Hope you guys are enjoying the story thus far. This is the latest chapter that I had in store. Otherwise, the next update will be after I get through this next slew of tests. 


_*Chapter 4 – The Aftermath*_

He hated dropping through the atmosphere. The sides of the ship rattled and buckled as the pressure and heat took its toll on the vessel. A sudden jerk of the ship made his stomach ride upwards; his face was pallid. 

“Sir, are you ok?” came the raspy voice of the armored giant next to him. 

The man nodded. He reached under his robe and gripped at the steel medallion that hung from his neck. His face was young, too fresh looking to be as experienced as he was. Grey had not yet touched his auburn hair that was crew cut upon his head. 

“Inquisitor Ramon,” the voice sounded again, “We are landing soon. Fall in behind me and we’ll secure the landing zone. Let us not forget last time.” 

Inquisitor Ramon smiled at the jest. Last planetfall he dismounted first and was hit by a shot in the shoulder. An ugly scar marked the spot, always reminding Ramon to let the Astartes do their job. He could feel the ship beginning to slow and the shaking became less violent. With a final jolt the ship touched down. Ramon let out a sigh of relief as he rose to his feet, letting the Astartes file past him. The light was blinding from outside, forcing Ramon to shield his eyes as he descended from the ship. As his eyes adjusted, he saw the carnage before him. Plumes of black and grey emanated from smoldering ruins dirtying the azure sky. Bodies were strewn everywhere like rag dolls in a playroom. Large carrion squawked at the party as they feasted upon bloated bodies. The stench assaulted Ramon’s nostrils.

“Sir, the area is clear.”

“Thank you Sergeant,” responded Ramon. He was glad that the Space Wolves were with him, even though most regarded the chapter as clinically insane.

“Sergeant Egil, we need to move into the town,” Ramon stated as he took one last look at the bodies strewn around him. 

“Form up!” Egil ordered. The grey clad warriors spread out in a loose formation as the group made its way into the ruins. 

The stench of blood and gunpowder hung in the air. Smoke still rolled down the dusty streets. The crunch of heavy armored warriors broke the eerie silence. Ramon could see large bullet holes dotting the buildings.

Egil came up to Ramon’s side, “Bolter rounds right?”

“Yes Sergeant, unfortunately it appears as if this rebellion experienced the Wrath of the Emperor.”

Ramon trotted behind the large marines as they made their way into the village. Suddenly something odd caught his eye. 

“Egil.”

The group stopped and turned to Ramon. The Inquisitor walked over to a doorway where a mangled body lied in a pool of gore. He knelt down to examine the dead soldier, waving his hand to ward off the flies. Four parallel gashes ran from the man’s nave to neck opening the torso to the elements. 

“Claw marks?” uttered Ramon. 

“Sir?” asked Egil, “Did you say claw marks?”

Ramon turned as the large figure approached him and knelt down by the corpse.

“Damn you and your hearing,” quipped the Inquisitor, “yes I did say claw marks.”

“Could these not be lightning claw wounds?” asked the marine.

Ramon nodded, “I thought of that, but they can’t be. With lightning claws the wounds are cauterized because the energy of the attack literally melts the flesh around the entry points. See how these are clean cuts, like a massive claw.”

Egil was quiet for a moment, “The Astartes were not alone then. Is there any possibility these beasts came at a different time?”

“No. Judging from the body count and lack of apparent enemy casualties, I would have to say these creatures and the marines were in league together.”

Another pause followed. Egil shifted and muttered, “Weregeld.” 

Inquisitor Ramon nodded, sensing the strain in Egil’s words. He knew all the Space Wolves held a chip on their shoulder concerning the subject. To find that a loyal Astartes chapter’s geneseed was corrupted was a major blow to the Space Wolves’ pride and brought great suspicion upon them. 

“Egil have your men spread out and search the ruins for any signs of life or evidence. We still have not found any marks of enemy troops. Look for bits of armor, weaponry, and if you find a body alert me immediately.”

The squad dispersed into the ruins, bolters raised. Egil stayed with Ramon in the street, a gentle wind catching at the Inquisitor’s tabard and blowing ash down the narrow alleyways. Ramon began to pace as he let his mind slip. He did not understand how a force of space marines had entered a planet, crushed a rebellion, and not left any signs. In his years of investigation, this puzzled him immensely.

“Inquisitor, my men have found something,” stated Egil, breaking Ramon out of his contemplation.

The pair walked down an alleyway to the right, Ramon practically jogging to keep up with the stride of the marine. He was still amazed at their finesse given their massive size. Turning a few corners in the ruins, the two came upon an opening near the edge of the town. A Space Wolf stood in the center of the clearing, poised over a figure trembling on the ground. The figure’s uniform was tattered and his face blackened with soot and dried blood. Gripping himself firmly, the soldier rocked back, his chest heaving with deep breaths. The Inquisitor approached the figure. 

Looking up frantically the figure screamed, “No! No! Let me be!” The man tried to back up, but his path was blocked by the massive marine who issued a low growl as the human clawed frantically at his armor.

“Answer my questions and I will see that you are pardoned and released,” it was a common line used by the Inquisition that basically meant answer our questions and then we will promptly kill you. 

The figure, bracing himself on the ground shook his head violently back and forth, “You’re one of em!”

“One of what? Who did this? Who was here?” demanded Inquisitor Ramon

“They were,” said the figure as he pointed to Egil.

“These marines were not here,” Ramon said forcefully.

“No…No….the giants with the beasts. We didn’t stand a chance. They just appeared so quickly and…and…,” the man broke down sobbing, the black soot streaming down his face. 
“Beast? What do you mean?” Inquisitor Ramon asked, no positioning himself eye level with the hysterical man. 

“Great beast,” said the man has he gulped for air, “white muscle and black fur clad in dark plates of armor. They were so animalistic, yet I by the Emperor’s name I swore I heard some speak. They ripped us apart, chasing down the men who tried to run. I found a hole behind the stairs and hid in there. I could hear the howling beast and the screaming of the soldiers. It was all over so quick.”

“Did the soldiers wear any symbols on their armor?” asked the Inquisitor in a low voice.

“I….I…” stuttered the man.

“Tell me if you saw any damned symbols! Markings! Colors! Anything at all!” Ramon screamed losing his temper at the sniveling soldier.

The man stopped for a minute and stared directly into Ramon’s eyes and said in a low voice, “Ravens…they wore white ravens on their breasts.”


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Comments and Criticism are always welcome. Any things that you guys wanna see in their from that time period in the 40k Universe just let me know. Thanks for all the feedback thus far. 

TGW


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome Chapter, though I do not think that Inquisitors were around at that time, please continue:victory:


----------



## TGW (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmmm...I was unsure of the Inquisition also, but I figured it was probably formed sometime soon after the Heresy. Does anyone have an exact date/reference to the formation of the Ordo?

TGW


----------



## TGW (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey guys

Sorry for such a long time in between updates...school is finally on break. Otherwise here is chapter 5. Looking over the fluff, it seems that the Inquisition was formed during/right after the siege of Terra.

*Chapter 5 – The Inquisition*

The screen crackled with static. Inquisitor Ramon stared intently at the view-caster, frustrated by the delays to his report. In a fit of anger, the Inquisitor struck the side of the machine and the screen went black.

“Damn this thing,” muttered Ramon under his breath.

The screen blipped for a second and an image formed. Gargled noise emitted from the speakers through the static. Suddenly a form emerged onto the screen. An elderly man clad in black stared back at Ramon. His beady eyes and gray facial hair accented his wrinkled face. 

“Inquisitor Lord Gellar,” began Ramon, “I have news to report.”

Gellar snapped, “Be quick Ramon.”

“The scene had signs of Astartes, but it seems as though they had something with them; some sort of creatures, sir. Many of the corpses showed signs resembling animal attacks. One of the remaining survivors swore that these creatures fought alongside the Astartes.”

Gellar’s busy white eyebrows cocked and his eyes widened, “Inquisitor are you telling me that a Space Marine Legion is using beast in battle? Is this truly a pressing matter? Humans have been using dogs as fighting companions since the dawn of time.”

“Sir, I am not saying that these were dogs. I am uploading the photos now. Looking at the claw patterns and severity of the wounds the creatures were about size of marines,” replied Ramon. 

The Inquisitor Lord stared intently at the screen for a few moments, “What are you purposing Inquisitor?”

“Looking at these wounds and comparing them from past data I believe that we are dealing with something much worse. Here are the photos of interest.”

Gellar looked at the new photo for a moment, “The date on these, they correspond with another investigation on the Astartes.”

Ramon nodded, “Yes sir, the Space Wolves of Fenris.”

Gellar exhaled, “Ramon are you accusing a legion of a tainted geenseed?”

“Sir, I believe this may be the case. The survivor repeatedly claimed that he heard the beast speaking Gothic, and the organization of the attack was too coordinated to have animals along.”

“Which legion is the target?”

Ramon cleared his throat, “The Raven Guard. We are headed to Deliverance now and I am to contact Corax later today before we enter warp space.”

Gellar shook his head, “You are too quick to jump to conclusions Ramon. You need more concrete facts before you walk into the home of the Ravens.”

“Yes sir.”

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Egil had slipped away from the Inquisitor for a short time while the man made his report to his superior. Moving quickly down the passageway of the ship, the giant warrior ducked into his room. A makeshift comm.-link had been set-up there. Flipping the knobs and dials, a gently static buzzed through Egil’s earpiece. He could hear the encoder clicking through the channels as it secured the link. 

After a moment a gruff voice came on the line, “Identify.”

“Egil Bjork, Son of Russ, I.D. number 203456,” replied the warrior.

Static came over the earpiece again. Shortly a deep voice sounded, “Egil, tell me what you have learned.”

The voice of the Primarch still surprised Egil, “Father, the Inquisitor has come to the conclusion that the Raven Guard’s geneseed is tainted. He has reported his finding and has set course for Deliverance to investigate the chapter.”

A short pause of static followed, “You have done well Egil. I will talk to my brother Corax about this. We must be vigilant and true to our brothers in this time.”

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Khrabanas stared out at the dark expanse of space through the viewing portal on the deck of the strike cruiser Shadow Angel. Off to his right a planet loomed, the glow of its atmosphere gave it a terracotta color. The ship was deathly quiet, but Khrabanas had ordered this. The Black Guard were running silent to avoid detection by their traitor brothers. Shifting his gaze to the planet Khrabanas knew that this would be the first real test of his company. 

“We are coming for you brothers,” breathed Khrabanas, “we are the ghosts of Istvaan V.” 



Hope you guys enjoy. I have some other chapters ready, they just need to be proofread. They will be up shortly. Comments and Criticism are welcomed.

TGW


----------

